# 01379 Nummern auf der Handyrechnung



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich dachte mich traf heut der Schlag als ich meine Handyrechnung bekam.
Die Kosten belaufen sich auf 365,52 €! 
Alles fing damit an, dass am 14.August mein Handy gesperrt worden ist, weil ein zu hohes Telefonaufkommen in nur 2 Wochen entstanden war.
Ich konnte mir jedoch nicht erklären , wo und mit wem ich zu viel telefoniert hätte.
An dem 13.August habe ich bei einer 01379 Nummer angerufen und das Handy abgehört. Bis 10€ da hab ich diese Nummer nicht mehr gewählt und das Handy auch ausgeschaltet.
Das stimmt auch und da schwöre ich mein Leben drauf.
Als ich dann meine Rechnung grade studiert hab stand diese 01379 Nummer 230 (!) Mal drauf.   Pro Anruf ist es 1 €!!!!!
Ich sollte innerhalb ein paar Sekunden immer neu gewählt haben!
Das geht schon von der Technik meines Handys nicht. Ich habe ein Nokia 7610 und das braucht ziemlich lange bis der die Verbindung aufbaut und der würde auch hängenbleiben wenn man unentwegt auf die Wählen Taste drückt. Ich hab es ausprobiert.
Deswegen sehe ich es nicht ein, diesen Betrag zu zahlen der auf die 01379 Nummern zurückzuführen ist.
Alsi ch dann bei dieser "tollen" Hotline angerufen hab, wird einem nur gesagt, dass man abwarten soll und ggf. Widerspruch einlegen soll.
Das werd dich auch tun.
Wie mache ich das mit der Rechnung?
Zahlen? Es wird von meinem Konto abgebucht.
Kann man das zurückbuchen?

Kann mir einer helfen?

Bitte! Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter!

Danke !!!!!

Sylvia


----------



## BenTigger (14 September 2005)

etwas ähnliches nur mit SMS wird hier berichtet:

http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/archiv/20050827/

einfach mal ansehen...


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2005)

Sylvia1985 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer helfen?


Dieses Phänomen ist in der Tat bereits bei den Telcos bekannt. Doch leider braucht es dazu noch weitere Hintergrundinformationen. Zumindest ein Provider (T-Mobile) hatte mir mal angeboten, solche Probleme aufzugreifen und mitsamt dem Handy (ohne SIM-Karte) denen für Analysen zur Verfügung zu stellen - ein Austauschgerät würde es in dem Einzelfall geben.
Es ist nämlich bereits bekannt, dass wenn man nichtauthorisierte Software (Spiele) oder Videos bzw. Bilder per MMS auf das Gerät erhält, man nicht davon gefeit ist, auch bösartige Software zu bekommen. Nach genau solcher Software suchen die Telcos, um ihre Kunden wirksam davor zu schützen.


----------

